# Question About UK Spouse VISA: Evidence of Cash Savings



## BritbratJo2rd (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I wondered if anyone can help me? I am currently a USA citizen who will soon be applying for a UK spouse VISA via the sponsorship from my wife (who is British and living with me here in the USA). It has been 6 months since we have held the required 62,500 GBP in my wife's UK bank account. Thus, we are ready to make my Spouse VISA application. 

We are a little confused about exactly what evidence we need to provide. We do have an original statement from the UK bank account showing that the money has been held for 6 months in my wife's name. Does that original statement need to be certified by the bank? 

We know that we also need to provide evidence of the money source. Basically we have saved it up through income.

The money from my Wife's income was paid from her employer into a Wells Fargo checking account. The money was then transferred to an online savings account (due to higher interest rate option). Once we had accrued enough money it was transferred into a local bank account before it was wire transferred to the UK account.

Do we need to provide original statements for ALL of the transactions *between* all of the accounts so that the money can then be traced into the final UK bank account?

Also, does EACH of those original bank statements need to be certified by each bank?

We have requested all the statements to be mailed to us but we are wondering whether they need to be notarized? e.g by the respective bank or another person

If anybody could help give advice for this matter I would greatly appreciate it!

Cheers!
Joe


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You need to show 6 months of bank statements, with the most recent bank statement dated within 28 days of the application. So you need to show ALL transactions in the past 6 months from the bank account you are using for the financial requirement. 

Do you need to show all transactions from the Wells Fargo account and online savings account - Not necessarily, but if you state that the entirety of the account was earned through employment income, you should provide some evidence of that (intermittent payslips and bank statements showing a good number of the transfers made into your account). You could provide 6 months of statements for all accounts if you want but make it clear that the only account you are actually using for the financial requirement is your savings account. Since all of the funds were eventually transferred through your online savings account, you would need to provide some evidence there as well. You should definitely have a letter to explain basically what you've written here.

They will only consider original documents which were sent to you via post, or printed documents which are authenticated by the branch by a letter or signature/stamp. If they're sent via post and have the branch information on, you don't need to get them authenticated separately.


----------



## BritbratJo2rd (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Clever Octopus! My wife and I really appreciate your prompt reply and guidance on this request.

Soon we will have the original statement showing the savings being held for consecutive 6 months. The 6 months is up on Feb 24th 2018. We plan on making a small transaction into that account at the 6 months time stamp, so that it appears as a line item with a clear date. We hardly use the account so there will be minimal line items on the statement.

We have also requested original statements from the Wells Fargo account for all of the transactions that make up the savings total.

We figured that we would just have to detail a clear paper trail so that it makes it is easy as possible for the officer to follow. 

One last thing...do you think that we need to include the offer letter from my wife's employer that states her salary and sign on bonus amounts? I figured it would be a good piece of evidence to show in confirming that the money originated from that employer/salary because the name of that company appears on the statements.

Thanks again for your time and help! We plan on giving back to this forum once we have completed our spouse visa application.

Cheers!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's fine if you don't have many ingress/egress transactions - Lots of people use Category D with savings accounts which don't have everyday transactions. Yes, I think a letter from your wife's employer would be useful to include


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I think the offer letter is unnecessary and could cause confusion rather than help. All they care about is that you meet the requirement which you do with savings. If you include an offer letter they may think that instead you are applying under Category A using 6 months of employment with an offer of a job within 3 months of return to the UK but of course you won't have payslips and bank statements to back that up.


----------



## BritbratJo2rd (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for your feedback! It is much appreciated ;0)


----------



## BritbratJo2rd (Feb 9, 2018)

Me again! I have finally collected all the relevant supporting statements that show the accrual & source of savings over time. I have also composed my letter indicating that we are applying to meet the financial agreement using only Category D cash savings and given a high level overview of the large sum items. Given that each statement contains a lot of irrelevant transactions, I wondered whether it would be useful to use a yellow highlighter to "highlight "relevant transactions. Is this encouraged/allowed?

Your guidance is always appreciated :0)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

BritbratJo2rd said:


> Me again! I have finally collected all the relevant supporting statements that show the accrual & source of savings over time. I have also composed my letter indicating that we are applying to meet the financial agreement using only Category D cash savings and given a high level overview of the large sum items. Given that each statement contains a lot of irrelevant transactions, I wondered whether it would be useful to use a yellow highlighter to "highlight "relevant transactions. Is this encouraged/allowed?
> 
> Your guidance is always appreciated :0)


Strongly discouraged. Don't deface your statements by highlighting. They know what to look for.


----------



## BritbratJo2rd (Feb 9, 2018)

Okidoki! Thanks for your prompt reply!!!!


----------



## BritbratJo2rd (Feb 9, 2018)

Me again! The last time....I promise as we are 99.9% ready to submit.

We have the original Nationwide bank statement showing the deposit of the 62,500 GBP going into the UK savings account.

We now have a printed statement (bank stamped and signed) by a Nationwide representative that shows that the money has been held for 6 months. The statement is printed on bank headed notepaper, has my account number on it but the rep did not put my name on the statement. It has a line reading "customer signature" where I have signed.

In addition, the Nationwide representative has written a signed and dated letter on Bank headed note paper confirming that the account is mine and that the money has been held continuosly for 6 months.

Do think that this evidence will be sufficient? I know that it is critical to the success of the application.

I just got an email from my Dad in England saying that he has received in the mail the original statement showing that the money has been held for 6 months. Obviously the original statement is ideal but it will take at least 2 days to mail to us and my husband has his biometrics appointment tomorrow at 9am. We have purchased the gold service and the plan is to have them mail of our application tomorrow when he goes for the biometrics appointment.

Do you think that we are good to go with the evidence we have or should we wait and get the original statement mailed to us?

Could another option be to print out the statement and send a non-certified copy saying we just received this document in the mail the day before submission - and send it along with the certified bank printed statement or would that confuse things?

I am concerned because I know that we have to get this financial evidence part correct from the get go or else it will put our application in jeopardy.

Any thoughts and feedback would be greatly appreciated!

We are planning to submit tomorrow!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes - make sure you state source of funds clearly in writing. 

No need to send both original and printed since you have the printed authenticated already.


----------

